# WCG Team: Your F@H brothers need your help!



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2013)

Gentlemen,

It's time gain for the Chimp Challenge and we need your help. Contest starts tomorrow and runs for 10 days. This is a handicapped/weighted race and we always have a shot, but it will be a bloody battle against the likes of EVGA/OCN/& our archenemies HWC. *Please join us for the Challenge!*

2013 Chimp Challenge Thread


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm in and my rig is already folding away...

*C'mon Team- time to help out our F@H Team with this challenge!!! *

**EDIT- Added a link to my sig too **
Copy the text (below) and add to your sig if you like to help spread the word:

* add [ and ] to the beginning and end and you're all set 

URL="http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182493"]*Help our TPU Folding@Home Team in the Chimp Challenge (4/13-4/23/2013)*[/URL


----------



## laptop-hpc (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll be there with my little A6-3400m, and whatever else i can find to fold on. 
(PPD is down due to some browsing/image editing; it was ~3500 before.)

http://img.techpowerup.org/130412/folding1.jpg


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm doing what I can--if the GTX550TI keeps going (and if I can figure out why it's suffered a 4k PPD loss) then I'll have not quite 60k going


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok so I've been thinking about this whole thing, and since I know zero of F@H, would it be worth moving over either my 7930 rig or my 7970 rig?  I can't do both obviously 

I'd appreciate a little feedback of which one would be easier. I think of rather move the 7930 over to F@H but is it worth the points?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Ok so I've been thinking about this whole thing, and since I know zero of F@H, would it be worth moving over either my 7930 rig or my 7970 rig?  I can't do both obviously
> 
> I'd appreciate a little feedback of which one would be easier. I think of rather move the 7930 over to F@H but is it worth the points?


I know the 7970's are pulling down 40K+ in F@H PPD, but don't know about the 7930. I say try the 7930 and let's find out what it will do!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 12, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I know the 7970's are pulling down 40K+ in F@H PPD, but don't know about the 7930. I say try the 7930 and let's find out what it will do!



If a 7970 gets 40K+, then a 7930 which is 75% of a 7970 should do 30K+ i'd imagine.

It's nice to see that AMD cards are doing well, considering I own two 7950s and a 7970. Perhaps they will be the new GTX 580s sooner or later.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2013)

Alright thanks, sounds good. When I get off work, I'll give it a go with the 7930 (7870 tahiti). I think it'll be easier than messing with the 7970s, especially since they are crunching away. (Can't give up all my WCG points)

I hope it's not too much work


----------



## hat (Apr 12, 2013)

Seems like the 7 series cards are doing really well. Back when I still folded with my 5870 it only raked in about 8k PPD, I assume this hasn't changed?

I noticed -bigadv units now require 16 threads. I imagine we don't have many people who run those anymore due to the prohibitive cost of such a system... seems like GPUs are making a comeback.


----------



## sabre23 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have only 1 rig...should i fold or not? WCG/F@H?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 13, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> I have only 1 rig...should i fold or not? WCG/F@H?


The Challenge is only 10 days long. I say fold for 10 and back to WCG.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2013)

Alas! I know I said that I'd be switching over tonight, but it'll be tomorrow when I switch over to F@H; I have lots of WUs that need to finish up.  Plus, I just got home and am leaving early tomorrow morning, so I won't have the time to get it all set up til tomorrow evening


----------

